# Ubuntu Electronica y Programadores PIC/Atmega



## louis3x0 (Jun 12, 2008)

Soporte, pruebas, compiladores para PIC, Programadores PIC/AVR y ayuda en general con programas de electronica en Linux.

Principalmente me interesa dar soporte en Linux a el Programador de PIC USB (Eclipse) disponible en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/
Es libre para uso personal.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola.

Gracias por tocar el tema, y con ayuda de este tema del foro vamos a poder conocer mas sobre LINUX, por el momento ya estoy buscando la version de Ubuntu, para instalarlo en mi PC.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 13, 2008)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Gracias por tocar el tema, y con ayuda de este tema del foro vamos a poder conocer mas sobre LINUX, por el momento ya estoy buscando la version de Ubuntu, para instalarlo en mi PC.




Eclip-se yo no soy un especialista en el tema y no se que opinaran los entendidos pero tiempo atras he corrido una versión del KNoppix 5.01(http://www.knoppix-es.org/) desde un CD y no era necesario instalarla en el HD aunque podías hacerlo o bien solo copiar los archivos de personalización para que cada vez que iniciaras(dese el CD de arranque con el SO incluido)) lo tuvieras a punto pero me parece una solución rápida para hacer las pruebas y permitía el acceso a las unidades WinXP al menos en formato FAT32(no se en NTFS) .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 13, 2008)

La ultima version de Ubuntu esta disponible aqui:
http://mi.mirror.garr.it/1/ubuntu-releases/8.04/
http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download 

Solamente tienes que seleccionar tu tipo de computador 64/32 bits, tu ubicacion y listo descarga de imediato.

Desde aqui pueden pedir su CD completamente gratis, solo deben registrarse y dar sus datos para que sepan a donde enviar el CD.
https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ 

El CD de ubuntu es Live por lo tanto primero cargara ubuntu desde el CD para verificar que el PC lo soporte y cuando nos sintamos a gusto le damos en el icono del escritorio que dice *Instalar*, en lo personal no recomiendo utilizar el live CD como secion predeterminada, la razon es simple... 'velocidad y configuracion', sin embargo como decia nuestro amigo ricbevi nos puede sacar de apuros.

Si deseamos instalar ubuntu dentro del (virus) Windows utiliza *umenu*, aunque solo lo recomiendo para probarlo, a mi parecer no hay nada como tenerlo personalizado y andando a tope. Si alguno se siente atropellado por lo del virus pido disculpas, pero seamos sinceros... es imposible que windows soporte el mal trato que le damos, como su nombre lo dice es de vidrio y no soporta meterlo por las trochas ni huecos de internet, conozco alguien que solo lo usa para chatear y cosas de la U digamos que no es un/a navegador/a compulsivo/a como yo y se le pego un bicho de estos por USB, lo que me preocupa es que los que hacen estos virus/troyanos no tienen escrupulos ya que si no sacas la memoria correctamente esta puede dañarse y no solo ella sino tambien el puerto USB de la PC.


----------



## fvillafa (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola a todos, en GNU/Linux tenemos una variedad de aplicaciones para
electrónica:

Aquí se puede encontrar una lista:

http://packages.debian.org/etch/electronics/

en particular he utilizado el conjunto del "geda" para el diseño de 
esquemas y placas de circuito impreso (con auto-ruta),
también he usado el "kiCad" para el mismo propósito y este último
cuenta con un visor en 3D de la placa con los componentes.
Otro que es interesante es "oregano" que es simulador de
circuitos.

Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## sangreaztk (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Les cuento que actualmente estoy usando Ubuntu 8.04 en mi ordenador, el Win2 ya casi ni lo agarro, y la verdad que al principio se puede hacer difícil usarlo pero después que aprendes lo básico es muy fácil además de que tiene un buen aspecto visual, el cubo de compiz se ve muy chido, y por si fuera poco recordemos que es OpenSource y gratis....

Hey fvillafa: Por favor podrías decirme como instalaste gEDA, he leído por internet que tiene sus complicaciones el instalar esta suite, me interesa instalar toda la suite porfa ayuda, desde ya GRACIAS.

Espero que se animen a probar GNU/Linux, Suerte a todos!


----------



## licho1983 (Jul 4, 2008)

Estoy usando gEDA hace algún tiempo y me gusta mucho, es muy completo y es un proyecto que lleva bastante tiempo de desarrollo lo que lo hace muy estable.
La distribución que uso es Debian y solo tuve que poner en el gestor de paquetes Synaptics que lo instale, no hubo mayores problemas.
También deberías instalar PCB si te interesa generar las placas.
Supongo que en Ubuntu será igual de simple.
Suerte.


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola!
Para programar en assembler encontré este que parece bien bonito: el piklab.
Lo bajé con el synaptic.
Saludos!


----------



## louis3x0 (Jul 12, 2008)

PikLab sirve para programar no solo en assembler sino tambien en C++, PIC C, CCS, SourceBoost y otros, soporta varios compiladores... tambien permite quemar los programas al PIC (pero he tenido problemas con eso)


----------



## sangreaztk (Jul 12, 2008)

Saludos!
Hablando de los quemadores de PICs en Ubuntu, alguien ha podido conectar alguno que sea usb, si es asi diganme cual y como lo hicieron?
Yo tengo un quemador usb que funciona bien en Windows pero en Ubuntu no, asi que me he buscado un quemador con conexión al puerto serie que según funciona adecuadamente.
Adiós a todos.


----------



## FRYCK (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola  a  todos   para  linux  tambien   se   encuentra  el  programa  EAGLE Layout Editor  para  diseño  de circuitos  que  es  muy  completo    y  aunque  no  es codigo  libre  la version  estudiantil es muy  completa. 
ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/5.1/eagle-lin-5.1.0.run


----------



## louis3x0 (Ago 8, 2008)

En eso estoy, el problema son los drivers del micro necesarios para hacer la interfaz USB apenas tenga los driver les aviso


----------



## Meta (Ago 8, 2008)

¿Hay algún Linux que se pueda programar un PIC? ¿Grabador para PIC? ¿compilador en AM para PIC?


----------



## louis3x0 (Ago 8, 2008)

Pues desde Ubuntu yo quemo los PIC con Piklab, desde el synaptic: buscar, escribes Piklab, das doble click, actualizar e instala solo. 

Permite hacer el programa con compiladores como CCS, JAL, PICC y otros para casi todos los pic, tambien da la posibilidad de quemar los pic con quemadores como: Pickit 1/2, GP, ICD y otros de Direct programmer como el JDM.

OJO: si quieres compilar necesitas decirle donde esta el compilador ya que no los trae integrados como era de esperarse.


----------



## louis3x0 (Ago 8, 2008)

Le doy gracias a todos por el interes y pido disculpas por ausentarme un tiempo, pero me mude a otra ciudad y hasta la semana pasada solicite el nuevo servicio de internet en bogota.


----------



## Meta (Ago 8, 2008)

¿Sólo Ubuntu tiene todo? ¿Y el Suse Linux?


----------



## pic-man (Ago 8, 2008)

Si en ubuntu hay un programa lo más probable es que esté disponible para cualquier linux. La distribuciones "grandes" tienen bastante software en sus repositorios y si no está disponible siempre se puede instalar a mano.


----------



## louis3x0 (Ago 8, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ¿Sólo Ubuntu tiene todo? ¿Y el Suse Linux?



Desde esta pagina puedes descargar el Piklab para los distintos sabores de Linux:
http://piklab.sourceforge.net/download.php


----------



## louis3x0 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola todos, por aca les cuento de este interesante link en el que hay programas y librerias exportados a Linux para usar con PICEM, entega especial para los que estan cacharreando con el USB.

http://mcuee.blogspot.com/2007/12/picdem-fs-usb-demo-board-under-linux.html


----------



## Meta (Oct 3, 2008)

¿Hay algo en openSUSE 11.x?

http://piklab.sourceforge.net/download.php

¿Cuál es el enlace exacto?


----------



## louis3x0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ¿Hay algo en openSUSE 11.x?
> 
> http://piklab.sourceforge.net/download.php
> 
> ¿Cuál es el enlace exacto?



bueno amigo mio, en el enlace que te di entras a OpenSuse10x y hay aparecen los instaladores para el x11 http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/illuusio/


----------



## louis3x0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ratapun chinchin

http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/illuusio/ 

 openSUSE_10.2/          02-Oct-2008 13:48    -   
 openSUSE_10.2_Update/   02-Oct-2008 13:48    -   
 openSUSE_10.3/          02-Oct-2008 13:48    -   
 openSUSE_10.3_Update/   02-Oct-2008 13:48    -   
 openSUSE_11.0/          02-Oct-2008 13:47    -   
 openSUSE_11.0_update/   02-Oct-2008 13:48    -   
 openSUSE_Factory/       01-Oct-2008 11:15    -


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 16, 2008)

Hey!
Como stan todos?
Jejeje, ya no había visto este tema, pero lo resucitare (muajajaja) para preguntar como va el tema sobre el controlador del programador eclipse en GNU/Linux?
louis3x0, no sé nada de como programar el controlador pero si me das algunas pistas de que aprender y si te interesa te puedo ayudar, vamos! que me interesa mucho este tema!
Buena Vibra!


----------



## louis3x0 (Dic 19, 2008)

por motivo de vacaciones jejejeje no tengo información aqui, estoy en una isla llena de mujeres divinas, no traje mi portatil asi que tocara esperar hasta que vuelva casa. 

sangreaztk, apenas pueda te envio el simulador, programador y el resto de cosas que necesecitas, gracias por la paciencia, bye.

att: Louis


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 19, 2008)

jejejejejeje!
Que te la pases chido en esa isla de tus sueños! jajajaja
Saca algunas fotos para compartirlas! 
Buena Vibra!


----------



## Outl4w (Dic 22, 2008)

hola, queria saber si aparte de pic hay herramientas para avr , en los repositorios veo algunos programas pero quería preguntaros por si alguno ya utilizó alguno en concreto.

muchas gracias y un saludo.

P.D: me podias pasar a mi eso también? (cuando acabes las vacaciones claro! jeje)


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 22, 2008)

Pss nunca he usado AVRs, pero una rápida consulta en Google y encontré esto:
http://www.cs.hut.fi/Studies/T-106.530/2006/installation.html
Esas herramientas te permiten crear los archivos .hex y quemarlo en el chip con algún quemador Serie.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 29, 2008)

El avrdude hay version para linux. Soporta una gran lista de programadores seriales, paralelos y usb.


----------



## perik (Ene 2, 2009)

louis3x0 dijo:
			
		

> PikLab sirve para programar no solo en assembler sino tambien en C++, PIC C, CCS, SourceBoost y otros, soporta varios compiladores... tambien permite quemar los programas al PIC (pero he tenido problemas con eso)



   Pues a mi q me digan como se programa con piklab,porque en mi caso cada vez q le digo q compile me da un "core dumped".
  Las rutas al copmpilador son correctas pero no va. la distro es una ubuntu 8.10


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 2, 2009)

En que lenguaje estas haciendo el programa?
Para usar ensamblador es necesario instalar GPUtils, y cuando crees un nuevo proyecto en 'ToolChain' escoges GPUtils.


----------



## Adolfoe (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola a mí me gustaría saber como hago para compilar en Piklab con CCS ya que siempre que lo intento me da un mensaje como "failed to execute toolchain" o algo así.



Gracias.


----------



## alberin (Ene 29, 2009)

Buenas tardes, 

Yo tuve muchos problemas para quemar los pic's con el PikLab y un programador TE21 por puerto serie con una targeta PCMCIA replicadora de puertos. El problema que tenia era que no escribia bien en los PIC's. Lo arreglé cambiando la opción:
  En PROGRAMMER - SETTINGS, apartado GENERAL, Todos los mensajes de depuración.

Con esto, al parecer escribe más lento y por el momento funciona. Ahora he adquirido el PicKit 2 de microchip y cuando tenga un rato probaré de quemar PIC's. Ya os contaré como me ha ido.

Adios,


----------



## maurox (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola, hace tiempo vengo utilizando el piklab para programar pics tanto en ASM como C utilizando SDCC. Pero la mayoria de los proyectos que encuentro estan escritos para CCS. ¿Que se necesita para poder compilar en ese lenguaje? ¿Alguno pudo hacerlo?

Saludos.


----------



## gtronick (Jun 25, 2013)

Ya existe un programador para pic en Ubuntu, es el pk2cmd. En el siguiente link está la descripción de un front-end para esta herramienta, junto con otros enlaces que explican cómo instalar el pk2cmd y asignar permisos a los puertos. Que lo disfruten!

(Misma respuesta publicada en https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFVYQj5aGW5XUJqN-HWByFWUzes6Q)

Para AVR, el muon package manager cuenta con varias opciones, incluyendo Arduino

http://gtronick.blogspot.com/2011/04/descargas.html


----------



## gtronick (Jun 27, 2013)

Se ha actualizado a la versión 0.2, ahora es posible leer y verificar el microcontrolador, además de unas cuantas mejoras. Que lo disfruten! (ver la respuesta anterior para descargar el programa)


----------

